# Sauger in the Little Miami



## docrich52 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey guys!
Im new to this forum and i have a couple of questions about some early spring little miami fishing. I fish "alot" around the southern portionLast year I caught a couple really nice Sauger out of the little miami river when it was about 10 degrees outside and the water was just about completely frozen in all of the small tribs that feed the river. I have also gotten into bigger numbers of them in later march into april. I dont typically fish for sauger but I have the itch really bad to get into the water bigtime and i cant wait any longer!

Has anyone been having any luck with sauger on the little miami as of late? If so, whats the water temp/weather/baits?


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

A good choice is a regular jig with a white mister twister tail. Cheap and can cast them a mile.


----------



## young-gun-fisher (Jan 19, 2011)

I have been reading numerous reports on this site of fish being taken in rivers all across ohio by people using a suspending jerkbait and letting it pause for a good 5 sec between twitches. Unfortunately I have not had enough time lately to get out and try it for myself.


----------



## docrich52 (Feb 15, 2012)

so i have a couple rapala slash baits that suspend about 3 to 5 feet down, you think that would be deep enough? what should i look for as far as depth? i usually bounce/drag bottom with a jig i couldnt imagine a stick bait making it very long without getting snagged on everything in the river...


----------



## j777extra (Oct 22, 2011)

Im going to have to get out and try for them. I have seen them but never tried to fish for em. Let us know if you have any luck.


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

You can't go wrong with the white twister tails. But if you want to target saugers I always use a shallow running rapala. I fished 1 day last year with a white twister tail jig and caught 6 species.


----------

